# io davvero non so che fare....



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

alle 14 circa, ero sul forum (ovviamente); arriva mail: testo
"ho avuto la promozione che ho inseguito per tre anni: ce l'ho fatta, più in alto di così non posso arrivare; sono felice e volevo condividere con te questa gioia, te che mi hai sostenuto, te che mi hai spinto a sottolineare con i vertici i miei successi ed i miei meriti, te che più di chiunque altro hai creduto nella mia capacità di arrivare in cima.....sei la prima persona che avviso, non dirò nulla ad **********(la moglie)...non capirebbe non le interesserebbe....le bastano i soldi che arrivano a casa e le vancanze ai caraibi ogni anno...quando rientro dobbiamo parlare....nei tuoi confronti è cambiato qualcosa".....


situazione: Lui marito di una collega conosciuta circa 6 anni fa
Lei: dolce, bella, 45enne con vezzi da 20enne che si può permettere, leale sempre nel rapporto d'amicizia ed in quello professionale
lui lavora fuori....hanno un figlio di 14 anni dolcissimo; ci vediamo spesso tutti e 6(coppie con figli)....
a lui non gli ho risposto e quando ho sentito lei le ho detto che stavo andando a prendere il pupo a scuola e nn avevo l'auricolare del cell...


che cacchio faccio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> alle 14 circa, ero sul forum (ovviamente); arriva mail: testo
> "ho avuto la promozione che ho inseguito per tre anni: ce l'ho fatta, più in alto di così non posso arrivare; sono felice e volevo condividere con te questa gioia, te che mi hai sostenuto, te che mi hai spinto a sottolineare con i vertici i miei successi ed i miei meriti, te che più di chiunque altro hai creduto nella mia capacità di arrivare in cima.....sei la prima persona che avviso, non dirò nulla ad **********(la moglie)...non capirebbe non le interesserebbe....le bastano i soldi che arrivano a casa e le vancanze ai caraibi ogni anno...quando rientro dobbiamo parlare....nei tuoi confronti è cambiato qualcosa".....
> 
> 
> ...


la vera domanda è: che vuoi fare?


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> alle 14 circa, ero sul forum (ovviamente); arriva mail: testo
> "ho avuto la promozione che ho inseguito per tre anni: ce l'ho fatta, più in alto di così non posso arrivare; sono felice e volevo condividere con te questa gioia, te che mi hai sostenuto, te che mi hai spinto a sottolineare con i vertici i miei successi ed i miei meriti, te che più di chiunque altro hai creduto nella mia capacità di arrivare in cima.....sei la prima persona che avviso, non dirò nulla ad **********(la moglie)...non capirebbe non le interesserebbe....le bastano i soldi che arrivano a casa e le vancanze ai caraibi ogni anno...quando rientro dobbiamo parlare....nei tuoi confronti è cambiato qualcosa".....
> 
> 
> ...


mandalo in culo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la vera domanda è: che vuoi fare?


polpettina mi hai tolto le parole dalle dita..
si emma, tu che vuoipuntodidomanda


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la vera domanda è: che vuoi fare?


niente.....1)è il marito di un'amica quindi come uomo non esiste...
2)non mi piace come uomo
3)chiedergli scusa perchè il mio incoraggiarlo a chiedere quel che meritava e per cui aveva i numeri può avergli fatto fraintendere la situazione...cioè lo vedo come un fratello, anzi, una sorella


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> niente.....1)è il marito di un'amica quindi come uomo non esiste...
> 2)non mi piace come uomo
> 3)chiedergli scusa perchè il mio incoraggiarlo a chiedere quel che meritava e per cui aveva i numeri può avergli fatto fraintendere la situazione...cioè lo vedo come un fratello, anzi, una sorella


una sorella? è bisex?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> una sorella? è bisex?


scem....nel senso che cm uomo nn esiste....


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> "sei la prima persona che avviso, non dirò nulla ad **********(la moglie)...non capirebbe non le interesserebbe....le bastano i soldi che arrivano a casa e le vancanze ai caraibi ogni anno...quando rientro dobbiamo parlare....nei tuoi confronti è cambiato qualcosa".....


 
ih che lagna quelli che la moglie non capirebbe....le bastano i soldi per le vacanze ai caraibi.
si. ai caraibi. 
emma..digli che gli puzza il fiato, e che ora che ha avuto la promozione si levi dai cabasisi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ih che lagna quelli che la moglie non capirebbe....le bastano i soldi per le vacanze ai caraibi.
> si. ai caraibi.
> emma..digli che gli puzza il fiato, e che ora che ha avuto la promozione si levi dai cabasisi


con che modalità glielo dico....bru' davvero, sono spiazzata....io l'ho solo incoraggiato ad osare sul lavoro


----------



## brugola (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> con che modalità glielo dico....bru' davvero, sono spiazzata....io l'ho solo incoraggiato ad osare sul lavoro


bella fresca e sorridente.
digli, guarda, spiace dirlo ma l'avrei fatto per chiunque.
spiace dirlo ma ti puzza il fiato.
ps. col sorriso naturalmente.


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scem....nel senso che cm uomo nn esiste....


ok...ma a me non è sembrato carino..un fratello è un fratello..o hai pensieri sui tuoi fratelli?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> con che modalità glielo dico....bru' davvero, sono spiazzata....io l'ho solo incoraggiato ad osare sul lavoro


 Rispondigli come ...a una sorella facendo finta di non aver capito ....
E' la soluzione migliore per stroncare...


----------



## LDS (16 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mandalo in culo.


mi sono sentito offeso da questo linguaggio. spero ti arrivi un cartellino.


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok...ma a me non è sembrato carino..un fratello è un fratello..o hai pensieri sui tuoi fratelli?


 ale mavafancap...intendevo dire che il marito di un'amica come uomo non esiste


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ale mavafancap...intendevo dire che il marito di un'amica come uomo non esiste


e bastava che dicessi che era come un fratello!!!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e bastava che dicessi che era come un fratello!!!!!!!!


 che cacacazz.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che cacacazz.....








comunque digli che ti sembra offensivo quello che dice della tua amica..capirà che tieni più a lei...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> comunque digli che ti sembra offensivo quello che dice della tua amica..capirà che tieni più a lei...


e se faccio finta di niente e la prox volta che ci vediamo gli faccio gli auguri per la promozione e stop?
e a lei ovviamente nn dico nulla?


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e se faccio finta di niente e la prox volta che ci vediamo gli faccio gli auguri per la promozione e stop?
> e a lei ovviamente nn dico nulla?


secondo me non sortisci effetto se è il solito marpione che della tua opinione se ne sbatte..
a lei niente..per carità...solo se ti mettesse le mani addosso...


----------



## Old alesera (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e se faccio finta di niente e la prox volta che ci vediamo gli faccio gli auguri per la promozione e stop?
> e a lei ovviamente nn dico nulla?


 
certo...è la cosa migliore


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> secondo me non sortisci effetto se è il solito marpione che della tua opinione se ne sbatte..
> a lei niente..per carità...solo se ti mettesse le mani addosso...


 ale ma ti sembro la tipa che crea occasioni per farsi mettere mani addosso s ele mani nn son gradite.....
ridurrò i contatti al minimo e niente telefonata il lun mattina.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> certo...è la cosa migliore


 ciao ale....grazie....


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ale ma ti sembro la tipa che crea occasioni per farsi mettere mani addosso s ele mani nn son gradite.....
> ridurrò i contatti al minimo e niente telefonata il lun mattina.....


tu puoi ridurre ma dovresti sapere che potrebbe non bastare..lui credo abbia la facoltà di telefonarti o cercarti quando vuole anche se non gradito...attenta al marpione...se poi gioca sul fatto che sei un'amica della moglie e per questo non le diresti mai nulla sei fottuta..fagli capire senza ombra di dubbio che è alla moglie che tieni di più...se non bastasse allora digli proprio in faccia  che non ti piace e che non gradisci...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tu puoi ridurre ma dovresti sapere che potrebbe non bastare..lui credo abbia la facoltà di telefonarti o cercarti quando vuole anche se non gradito...attenta al marpione...se poi gioca sul fatto che sei un'amica della moglie e per questo non le diresti mai nulla sei fottuta..fagli capire senza ombra di dubbio che è alla moglie che tieni di più...se non bastasse *allora digli proprio in faccia che non ti piace e che non gradisci...*


no no io gli dico proprio che sono attenzioni nn gradite e che se continua riferirò alla sua consorte...non lo farei mai, ma gioco bene a poker 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e mo' me vac a cucca'

good night and many kisses 2 everybody


----------



## Old Confù (16 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rispondigli come ...a una sorella facendo finta di non aver capito ....
> E' la soluzione migliore per stroncare...


quoto Persa,

e aggiungo che se capitasse a me, farei presente che la "moglie che non capirebbe" è una mia amica e mi infastidisce che se ne parli così, perchè con me è sempre stata corretta, avrebbe tutte le qualità per capire e lo ama. In fine insesterei sul punto che, sono contenta di aver dato un supporto morale ad un amico che ne aveva bisogno, perchè per me l'amicizia sta al primo posto fra i valori e l'avrei fatto per qualsiasi amico...e bla,bla,bla...

il tutto col sorriso, ma ferma e aggiungendo che visto il rapporto che mi lega alla moglie, se non lo conoscessi bene sarei quasi infastidita da questa che suona come una sorta di mancanza di rispetto...ma che comprendo l'equivoco e gli lascio il beneficio del dubbio!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no no io gli dico proprio che sono attenzioni nn gradite e che se continua riferirò alla sua consorte...non lo farei mai, ma gioco bene a poker
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















ecco..e subito..


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> niente.....1)è il marito di un'amica quindi come uomo non esiste...
> 2)non mi piace come uomo
> 3)chiedergli scusa perchè il mio *incoraggiarlo a chiedere quel che meritava e per cui aveva i numeri* può avergli fatto fraintendere la situazione...cioè lo vedo come un fratello, anzi, una sorella


 
La mail è esplicita perciò non so come potresti eludere l'argomento. 
Secondo me rispondi alla mail più o meno in questo modo:

"mi dispiace se in qualche modo ho potuto indurti a fraintendere ciò che per me è unicamente amicizia e stima professionale, oltre che vicinanza alla tua famiglia" (vedi tu come mettere meglio il testo.. comunque il concetto è sii chiara e definitiva). 
E quando lo incontrerai ti comporterai magari non da sorella ma da cugina..


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> La mail è esplicita perciò non so come potresti eludere l'argomento.
> Secondo me rispondi alla mail più o meno in questo modo:
> 
> "mi dispiace se in qualche modo ho potuto indurti a fraintendere ciò che per me è unicamente amicizia e stima professionale, oltre che vicinanza alla tua famiglia" (vedi tu come mettere meglio il testo.. comunque il concetto è sii chiara e definitiva).
> E quando lo incontrerai ti comporterai magari non da sorella ma da cugina..


Quoto Vulvia.
Rispondi quanto prima.


----------



## Old dolcenera (16 Settembre 2008)

*non rispondere!*



giobbe ha detto:


> Quoto Vulvia.
> Rispondi quanto prima.


Io non risponderei, perchè scripta manent! 
Se per caso la storia diventa complessa (mettiamo che lui sia molto preso da te), una mail, o magari altre, lasciate in giro nel pc potrebbero venir fraintese, anche se tu hai intenzioni chiare. Pensa se lei le leggesse...


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> alle 14 circa, ero sul forum (ovviamente); arriva mail: testo
> "ho avuto la promozione che ho inseguito per tre anni: ce l'ho fatta, più in alto di così non posso arrivare; sono felice e volevo condividere con te questa gioia, te che mi hai sostenuto, te che mi hai spinto a sottolineare con i vertici i miei successi ed i miei meriti, te che più di chiunque altro hai creduto nella mia capacità di arrivare in cima.....sei la prima persona che avviso, non dirò nulla ad **********(la moglie)...non capirebbe non le interesserebbe....le bastano i soldi che arrivano a casa e le vancanze ai caraibi ogni anno...quando rientro dobbiamo parlare....nei tuoi confronti è cambiato qualcosa".....
> 
> 
> ...


Sono situazioni che si verificano e vanno stroncate sul nascere. Con la schiettezza che ti caratterizza affronta il problema direttamente. Chiamalo fagli  le congratulazioni per la promozione. Aggiungi subito che la sua mail ti ha meravigliata per ciò che riguarda l'accenno a quello che ha detto nei tuoi confronti...e che non dovete parlare di niente...che lui deve parlare con la moglie...che tu non credi per discorsi fatti fra voi donne che a lei non freghi niente.Concludi dicendo "ancora congratulazioni e ciao amico mio!".
Ci sono passata anch'io e ti senti da schifo sapendo di non avere fatto niente per sollecitare attenzioni particolari. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> alle 14 circa, ero sul forum (ovviamente); arriva mail: testo
> "ho avuto la promozione che ho inseguito per tre anni: ce l'ho fatta, più in alto di così non posso arrivare; sono felice e volevo condividere con te questa gioia, te che mi hai sostenuto, te che mi hai spinto a sottolineare con i vertici i miei successi ed i miei meriti, te che più di chiunque altro hai creduto nella mia capacità di arrivare in cima.....sei la prima persona che avviso, non dirò nulla ad **********(la moglie)...non capirebbe non le interesserebbe....le bastano i soldi che arrivano a casa e le vancanze ai caraibi ogni anno...quando rientro dobbiamo parlare....nei tuoi confronti è cambiato qualcosa".....
> 
> 
> ...


 ma scusa, emmanuelle....com'è che quest'uomo si prende la confidenza di scriverti in questi termini? forse il tuo è un atteggiamento di  gattamortismo involontario ma esiste.
parla di sua moglie sentendosi complice con te ...se avesse avvertito più amicizia verso di lei questi discorsi non te li avrebbe fatti.
comunque, smorza ogni slancio dichiarando chiaramente che a questo gioco non vuoi stare e se ha problemi di coppia li gestisca all'interno di essa.
non eludere, rispondi eccome


----------



## Old cornofrancese (17 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Sono situazioni che si verificano e vanno stroncate sul nascere. Con la schiettezza che ti caratterizza affronta il problema direttamente. Chiamalo fagli  le congratulazioni per la promozione. Aggiungi subito che la sua mail ti ha meravigliata per ciò che riguarda l'accenno a quello che ha detto nei tuoi confronti...e che non dovete parlare di niente...che lui deve parlare con la moglie...che tu non credi per discorsi fatti fra voi donne che a lei non freghi niente.Concludi dicendo "ancora congratulazioni e ciao amico mio!".
> Ci sono passata anch'io e ti senti da schifo sapendo di non avere fatto niente per sollecitare attenzioni particolari.
> 
> 
> ...


quoto in toto, senza essere scortese o maleducata digli, _con_fermezza_, che la cosa la deve dire alla moglie, tu sei più amica di lei che di lui...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> mi sono sentito offeso da questo linguaggio. spero ti arrivi un cartellino.


abbi fede.


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

Digli che vuoi una royalty sull'aumento ... d'altra parte l'unico motivo per il quale lo spingevi a fare carriera, visto che sei una professionista, era quello.
Non scherzo ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> La mail è esplicita perciò non so come potresti eludere l'argomento.
> Secondo me rispondi alla mail più o meno in questo modo:
> 
> "mi dispiace se in qualche modo ho potuto indurti a fraintendere ciò che per me è unicamente amicizia e stima professionale, oltre che vicinanza alla tua famiglia" (vedi tu come mettere meglio il testo.. comunque il concetto è sii chiara e definitiva).
> E quando lo incontrerai ti comporterai magari non da sorella ma da cugina..


ciao *********,
augurissimi....possiamo ancora darti del tu o ti monterai la testa?
son contenta per il successo meritato; sai quanto professionalmente io ti stimi ed ho avuto modo di appurarlo personalmente.....
vorrei sorvolare sul resto di quello che hai scritto ieri, ma il rapporto personale, oltre che professionale che mi lega ad ********** mi impone di farti qualche precisazione: mi dispiace che il mio affetto e la mia stima (che so essere reciproci) abbiano potuto dar luogo a fraintendimenti da parte tua....sei e resti solo ed unicamente il marito di una cara amica ed una persona simpatica da frequentare, unitamente ai nostri rispettivi coniugi.
buona giornata, *****


----------



## tatitati (17 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> alle 14 circa, ero sul forum (ovviamente); arriva mail: testo
> "ho avuto la promozione che ho inseguito per tre anni: ce l'ho fatta, più in alto di così non posso arrivare; sono felice e volevo condividere con te questa gioia, te che mi hai sostenuto, te che mi hai spinto a sottolineare con i vertici i miei successi ed i miei meriti, te che più di chiunque altro hai creduto nella mia capacità di arrivare in cima.....sei la prima persona che avviso, non dirò nulla ad **********(la moglie)...non capirebbe non le interesserebbe....le bastano i soldi che arrivano a casa e le vancanze ai caraibi ogni anno...quando rientro dobbiamo parlare....nei tuoi confronti è cambiato qualcosa".....
> 
> 
> ...


 
fuitina.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa, emmanuelle....com'è che quest'uomo si prende la confidenza di scriverti in questi termini? forse il tuo è un atteggiamento di gattamortismo involontario ma esiste.
> parla di sua moglie sentendosi complice con te ...se avesse avvertito più amicizia verso di lei questi discorsi non te li avrebbe fatti.
> comunque, smorza ogni slancio dichiarando chiaramente che a questo gioco non vuoi stare e se ha problemi di coppia li gestisca all'interno di essa.
> non eludere, rispondi eccome


ancora con questa gattamorta hai rotto le palle (e datemi pure il cartellino)...in un paio di circostanze in cui, a tavola e presenti tutti, lui aveva ipotizzato l'idea di farsi avanti per una promozione, la moglie gli ha detto di lasciar stare tanto lui ha un caratteraccio e non gliel'avrebebro data mai ed io mi sono limitata a dirgli che se riteneva di avere i numeri, cosa di cui ero certa, doveva provarci...
poi, da parte e in separata sede, a lei ho detto che secondo me doveva sostenere il marito: era da un po' di tempo che si lamentva di come lui fosse sotto tono ed ora, invece l'idea della promozione lo aveva un po' "ringiovanito, rinvigorito, rallegrato"...questo è quanto.

mi viene da dirti stronza perchè mi sono proprio incazzata....ma resta un'idea


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

guarda che se le dai della stronza lei ne è felice ... solo lei è integerrima e nessuno e dico nessuno avrebbe mai potuto anche solo lontanamente corteggiarla ....
ma d'altra parte un uomo corteggerebbe una così?


----------



## Grande82 (17 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao *********,
> augurissimi....possiamo ancora darti del tu o ti monterai la testa?
> son contenta per il successo meritato; sai quanto professionalmente io ti stimi ed ho avuto modo di appurarlo personalmente.....
> vorrei sorvolare sul resto di quello che hai scritto ieri, ma il rapporto personale, oltre che professionale che mi lega ad ********** mi impone di farti qualche precisazione: mi dispiace che il mio affetto e la mia stima (che so essere reciproci) abbiano potuto dar luogo a fraintendimenti da parte tua....sei e resti solo ed unicamente il marito di una cara amica ed una persona simpatica da frequentare, unitamente ai nostri rispettivi coniugi.
> buona giornata, *****


 spedita?
Perchè diversamente metterei la parola amicizia al posto di affetto e sottolineerei che l'amica deve sapere perchè è la moglie nella buona e cattiva sorte..... 
Basta essere chiare e se lui dà seguito non dargliene tu: hai detto tutto qui!


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ....
> ma d'altra parte un uomo corteggerebbe una così?


un uomo si.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

Scusa, Emma, mi manca un pezzo...tu ora come ora sei single o sposata?

Se sei sposata lui ci fa una figura pessima.

Se sei single, anche peggiore...!

Ignoralo!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Sono situazioni che si verificano e vanno stroncate sul nascere. Con la schiettezza che ti caratterizza affronta il problema direttamente. Chiamalo fagli le congratulazioni per la promozione. Aggiungi subito che la sua mail ti ha meravigliata per ciò che riguarda l'accenno a quello che ha detto nei tuoi confronti...e che non dovete parlare di niente...che lui deve parlare con la moglie...che tu non credi per discorsi fatti fra voi donne che a lei non freghi niente.Concludi dicendo "ancora congratulazioni e ciao amico mio!".
> Ci sono passata anch'io e ti senti da schifo sapendo di non avere fatto niente per sollecitare attenzioni particolari.
> 
> 
> ...


 
tutto troppo espansivo. Sono per il silenzio, come se fosse finita la mail nel cestino sul desktop...spam...


----------



## Old unodinoi (17 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un uomo si.


brù continua pure a sottolineare ... io continuo a dire ciò che penso. che problemi ci sono? dai


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> tutto troppo espansivo. Sono per il silenzio, come se fosse finita la mail nel cestino sul desktop...spam...


 
Dovrebbe poi negare di sapere della promozione...e loro si frequentano. Mi pare escano in 6 ( 3 coppie con figli di età simile). 
Certo è un altro modo di risolvere , ugualmente valido.


----------



## Old Vulvia (17 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao *********,
> augurissimi....possiamo ancora darti del tu o ti monterai la testa?
> son contenta per il successo meritato; sai quanto professionalmente io ti stimi ed ho avuto modo di appurarlo personalmente.....
> vorrei sorvolare sul resto di quello che hai scritto ieri, ma il rapporto personale, oltre che professionale che mi lega ad ********** mi impone di farti qualche precisazione: mi dispiace che il mio affetto e la mia stima (che so essere reciproci) abbiano potuto dar luogo a fraintendimenti da parte tua....sei e resti solo ed unicamente il marito di una cara amica ed una persona simpatica da frequentare, unitamente ai nostri rispettivi coniugi.
> buona giornata, *****


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao *********,
> augurissimi....possiamo ancora darti del tu o ti monterai la testa?
> son contenta per il successo meritato; sai quanto professionalmente io ti stimi ed ho avuto modo di appurarlo personalmente.....
> vorrei sorvolare sul resto di quello che hai scritto ieri, ma il rapporto personale, oltre che professionale che mi lega ad ********** mi impone di farti qualche precisazione: mi dispiace che il mio affetto e la mia stima (che so essere reciproci) abbiano potuto dar luogo a fraintendimenti da parte tua....sei e resti solo ed unicamente il marito di una cara amica ed una persona simpatica da frequentare, unitamente ai nostri rispettivi coniugi.
> buona giornata, *****


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2008)

*aspettiamo*

Allora? cosa ti ha risposto?


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Dovrebbe poi negare di sapere della promozione...e loro si frequentano. Mi pare escano in 6 ( 3 coppie con figli di età simile).
> Certo è un altro modo di risolvere , ugualmente valido.


macchè. Mica si vive per gli altri.

Quando lo vede e LUI ne fa cenno, "Ah si scusa, congratulazioni".

Effetto findus immediato!


----------



## Old amarax (17 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> macchè. Mica si vive per gli altri.
> 
> Quando lo vede e LUI ne fa cenno, "Ah si scusa, congratulazioni".
> 
> *Effetto findus immediato*!


----------



## Old fatanera (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> niente.....1)è il marito di un'amica quindi come uomo non esiste...
> 2)non mi piace come uomo
> 3)chiedergli scusa perchè il mio incoraggiarlo a chiedere quel che meritava e per cui aveva i numeri può avergli fatto fraintendere la situazione...cioè lo vedo come un fratello, anzi, una sorella



Visto che no ti interessa per niente il problema non sussiste.
Fagli capire con calma, sorriso ed educazione che ha frainteso, sicuramente non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire, ripetiglielo anche tre volte, ma alla quarta UN SONORO VAFFANCULO.

Io con una persona ( non l'ex amante) ho fatto cosi e pare si sia arreso.. per ora.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> guarda che se le dai della stronza lei ne è felice ... solo lei è integerrima e nessuno e dico nessuno avrebbe mai potuto anche solo lontanamente corteggiarla ....
> ma d'altra parte un uomo corteggerebbe una così?


 
è più anziana di me, suppongo, ed almeno teoricamente dovrei portarle rispetto....solo che lo pretenderei anche....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, Emma, mi manca un pezzo...tu ora come ora sei single o sposata?
> 
> Se sei sposata lui ci fa una figura pessima.
> 
> ...


viviamo ancora sotto lo stesso tetto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Dovrebbe poi negare di sapere della promozione...e loro si frequentano. Mi pare escano in 6 ( 3 coppie con figli di età simile).
> Certo è un altro modo di risolvere , ugualmente valido.


 2 coppie ma quasi sempre con i pupi 21 mesi e 10 anni...alcune volte 3 coppie, altre 4


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

aperta ora la posta:
"sono stato uno stronzo, al solito....alla soglia dei 50 non maturo nemmeno un po'. Mi rimetti sempre in riga tu; perdonami.
P.S.: veniamo da te a cena domani?
un abbraccio fraterno, *********"


Chist è scem


----------



## Old fatanera (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> aperta ora la posta:
> "sono stato uno stronzo, al solito....alla soglia dei 50 non maturo nemmeno un po'. Mi rimetti sempre in riga tu; perdonami.
> P.S.: veniamo da te a cena domani?
> un abbraccio fraterno, *********"
> ...




ahahaha sei di napoli pure tu!!! 
L'ho pensato anche io "chist è scem".!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> ahahaha sei di napoli pure tu!!!
> L'ho pensato anche io "chist è scem".!!!!


 
si partenopea doc....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Chist è scem


tipico trevigiano... forse bolzano...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq più che scemo mi pare marpione....


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ancora con questa gattamorta hai rotto le palle (e datemi pure il cartellino)...in un paio di circostanze in cui, a tavola e presenti tutti, lui aveva ipotizzato l'idea di farsi avanti per una promozione, la moglie gli ha detto di lasciar stare tanto lui ha un caratteraccio e non gliel'avrebebro data mai ed io mi sono limitata a dirgli che se riteneva di avere i numeri, cosa di cui ero certa, doveva provarci...
> poi, da parte e in separata sede, a lei ho detto che secondo me doveva sostenere il marito: era da un po' di tempo che si lamentva di come lui fosse sotto tono ed ora, invece l'idea della promozione lo aveva un po' "ringiovanito, rinvigorito, rallegrato"...questo è quanto.
> 
> mi viene da dirti stronza perchè mi sono proprio incazzata....ma resta un'idea


 un'idea che può certo avere le sue basi logiche.
comunque sono portata a pensare che ogni volta che ci esprimiamo su fatti che non conosciamo bene siamo sempre inadeguati e inopportuni.
cercherò di perdere meno occasioni per tacere
mi ha fregato il fatto che non fosse il confessionale...tu sii più ordinata la prossima volta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> un'idea che può certo avere le sue basi logiche.
> comunque sono portata a pensare che ogni volta che ci esprimiamo su fatti che non conosciamo bene siamo sempre inadeguati e inopportuni.
> cercherò di perdere meno occasioni per tacere
> mi ha fregato il fatto che non fosse il confessionale...tu sii più ordinata la prossima volta


tu cerca di esser maggiormente attenta la prossima volta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> tipico trevigiano... forse bolzano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bergamo alta, in effetti


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu cerca di esser maggiormente attenta la prossima volta


 ce la metterò tutta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ce la metterò tutta


 
sai? ne son certa....


----------



## Old amarax (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> aperta ora la posta:
> "sono stato uno stronzo, al solito....alla soglia dei 50 non maturo nemmeno un po'. Mi rimetti sempre in riga tu; perdonami.
> P.S.: veniamo da te a cena domani?
> un abbraccio fraterno, *********"
> ...


Ma lui sa della crisi con tuo marito?...magari ci sta provando...


----------



## Old sperella (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> aperta ora la posta:
> "sono stato uno stronzo, al solito....alla soglia dei 50 non maturo nemmeno un po'. Mi rimetti sempre in riga tu; perdonami.
> P.S.: veniamo da te a cena domani?
> un abbraccio fraterno, *********"
> ...


pessimo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma lui sa della crisi con tuo marito?...magari ci sta provando...


 tesoro....di quello che è successo con mio marito sanno solo mia madre e mia suocera


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> aperta ora la posta:
> "sono stato uno stronzo, al solito....alla soglia dei 50 non maturo nemmeno un po'. Mi rimetti sempre in riga tu; perdonami.
> P.S.: veniamo da te a cena domani?
> un abbraccio fraterno, *********"
> ...


Ma no ...è normale ...ci prova ...che gli costa darsi dello stronzo e poi fare il fraterno? Però se andava ....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no ...è normale ...ci prova ...che gli costa darsi dello stronzo e poi fare il fraterno? Però se andava ....


se andava che  Persa? 
se ci prova si becca una ginocchiata nei coglioni chi c'è c'è davanti.....quando dico NO è NO


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se andava che Persa?
> se ci prova si becca una ginocchiata nei coglioni chi c'è c'è davanti.....quando dico NO è NO


 Ma lui ha già fatto retromarcia ...ma si è domandato "perché non provarci?" ...ora proverà con un'altra come avrà fatto già in precedenza.
Non crederai di aver fatto perdere tu la testa a un uomo integerrimo?
Non ti sto dando dell'ingenua, ma sto evidenziando che questo è un errore in cui cadono spesso le donne....salvo poi stupirsi di vederlo in chat il giorno dopo averlo lasciato.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma lui ha già fatto retromarcia ...ma si è domandato "perché non provarci?" ...ora proverà con un'altra come avrà fatto già in precedenza.
> Non crederai di aver fatto perdere tu la testa a un uomo integerrimo?
> Non ti sto dando dell'ingenua, ma sto evidenziando che questo è un errore in cui cadono spesso le donne....salvo poi stupirsi di vederlo in chat il giorno dopo averlo lasciato.


 
io non lo so se è integerrimo (mamma mia sapessi quanto mi piace questo superlativo).....ma l'amicizia per me è sacrosanta......quella con la collega intendo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io non lo so se è integerrimo (mamma mia sapessi quanto mi piace questo superlativo).....ma l'amicizia per me è sacrosanta......quella con la collega intendo


 Ma per lui ...no


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> aperta ora la posta:
> "sono stato uno stronzo, al solito....*alla soglia dei 50 non maturo nemmeno* *un po'.* Mi rimetti sempre in riga tu; perdonami.
> P.S.: veniamo da te a cena domani?
> un abbraccio fraterno, *********"
> ...


concordo con persa. se l'ha i gamb va'...
ci ha provato e gli è andata male.
niente di trascendentale. triste forse..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma per lui ...no


 lui....carneade, chi era costui?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> concordo con persa. se l'ha i gamb va'...
> ci ha provato e gli è andata male.
> niente di trascendentale. triste forse..


 fatto spese tu?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fatto spese tu?


macchè, domani mattina  analisi e pomeriggio visita.
Andrò in tarda mattinata a ritirale i dindini 

	
	
		
		
	


	





prevedo ricco apertivo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> macchè, domani mattina analisi e pomeriggio visita.
> Andrò in tarda mattinata a ritirale i dindini
> 
> 
> ...


 eviterei trussardi alla scala


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> eviterei trussardi alla scala


claro che sì!! 
per chi mi hai preso??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> claro che sì!!
> per chi mi hai preso??


 parliamo di cose serie....domani sera quello viene a cena...glielo metto il guttalax nelle linguine?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> parliamo di cose serie....domani sera quello viene a cena...glielo metto il guttalax nelle linguine?


 Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi crede che sia l'effetto delle ...farfalline e non ti dà tregua!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















ma ha più di 50 anni!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> parliamo di cose serie....domani sera quello viene a cena...glielo metto il guttalax nelle linguine?


fai una bella impepata di cozze e rifilagliene una avariata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma ha più di 50 anni!!


Appunto ..poi le dice "Mi hai fatto provare cose che non credevopiù di poter  provare!"


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto ..poi le dice "Mi hai fatto provare cose che non credevopiù di poter  provare!"













sei tremenda stasera!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uh marò persa......m'hai fatto morì,....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fai una bella impepata di cozze e rifilagliene una avariata


 le cozze nei mesi con la r non si comprano


----------



## Old sperella (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> le cozze nei mesi con la r non si comprano


 non sono i ricci ?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> le cozze nei mesi con la r non si comprano


c'hai ragione


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> non sono i ricci ?


no anche i frutti di mare , aragoste,ect


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'hai ragione


 un poì di peperoncino in +? oppure glielo strofino attorno alle posate?


----------



## Old sperella (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no anche i frutti di mare , aragoste,ect


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no anche i frutti di mare , aragoste,ect


 intanto ieri sera ho mangiato dei paccheri con l'astice che meritavano un premio


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> un poì di peperoncino in +? oppure glielo strofino attorno alle posate?


ma sei matta??? così si sente tutto galvanizzato e pieno di prurito  

	
	
		
		
	


	








però sulle posate ci sta...se poi si strofina gli occhietti santi è perfetto


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> intanto ieri sera ho mangiato dei paccheri con l'astice che meritavano un premio


e l'astice c'è ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





marò che buono...cosa sono i paccheri?? della pasta??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e l'astice c'è ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aspè vediamo se riesco a postare..cmq sì sono tipo le mezze maniche rigate ma lisci e + grandi


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> aspè vediamo se riesco a postare..cmq sì sono tipo le mezze maniche rigate ma lisci e + grandi



bboni.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma per l'astice non vale la regola dei mesi con la r??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bboni....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sinceramente non lo so...sapevo che valesse solo per i frutti di mare


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sinceramente non lo so...sapevo che valesse solo per i frutti di mare


ma no...per l'aragosta sono sicura


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no...per l'aragosta sono sicura


 allora mi s apure x l'astice.....
e unodinoi nn risponde sulla sua posizione preferita.....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> allora mi s apure x l'astice.....
> e unodinoi nn risponde sulla sua posizione preferita.....


si vede che nei mesi con la R non fa un chez


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si vede che nei mesi con la R non fa un chez


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


succede...a volte capita pure in quelli senza


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> succede...a volte capita pure in quelli senza


 intanto se n'è andato....fosse che fosse la sera bbona?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> intanto se n'è andato....fosse che fosse la sera bbona?


per me è la storia del cucchiaino che l'ha sconquifferato


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me è la storia del cucchiaino che l'ha sconquifferato


 sei in forma.....sei un mito di donna, fattelo dire....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei in forma.....sei un mito di donna, fattelo dire....


sparo cagate solo per non pensare


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sparo cagate solo per non pensare


 vatti a leggere l'annuncio globale di admin...va'....
e pensaci pure che andrà tuttto bene


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vatti a leggere l'annuncio globale di admin...va'....
> e pensaci pure che andrà tuttto bene


dove?? 

ho solo letto che si è dimesso dalla mod


----------

